
Why America’s gas stations are running out of time - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_juice/2016/06/why_america_s_gas_stations_are_running_out_of_time.html
======
Finnucane
Maybe there's an opportunity for some hipsters to offer boutique fueling
services with a carefully curated selection of artisanal homebrew gasolines.
The customer would use an app ("Pumpr") to summon a dude dressed as a
lumberjack on a Workcycle to deliver the fuel to the car, for which the
customer would be charged $12 a gallon.

------
forgetsusername
Margins on fuel are already razor thin. They own the real estate. How
difficult will it be to install a bunch of chargers and sell amenities to
those charging their cars?

~~~
qbrass
Any place with a parking lot can do that, and there are better options to
spending 20 minutes at a convenience store while your car charges.

